# chris droste's 2011 layout



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

hey guys, here are photos of the 2011 layout. I did 3 seperate platforms 4x8 cut to 2 4x4 and a middle lower 4x4 so a basic 4x12 

this was a living room layout to see if my little girl was into it and she was! she was 3 at the time. loves thomas.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm guessing that somewhere is a secondary power source for the slot cars, or do you run them off the main? Interesting layout anyways. Keep at it!

-J.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I ran them off my KW. the superstreets are great. I ran the PCC on these tracks also. the MTH christmas trolley works well also. But I found a bunch of these Vans and a circus speeder. 

I think that bachmann is making these tracks, but different color. so you can still get that. K line superstreets are still out there. all the shops still have them. I buy up a bunch all the time. 

Chris


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I love the design of these things. I wanted the entire living room, but my wife said and do what with the furniture! 

anyhow, I am in process of finishing my garage walls and ceiling (drywall) I have a 2 car garage and my vehicles dont fit in. so I got that for the trains and workshop now. so I have about 24x24 area to work with. I am going to do something really cool, but it will take time to lay this out and design. I got the Allrail software, so Im ready to do something. buying up Track like crazy. just got a Z1000 and ill be getting teh DCS maybe for christmas. 

I see so many out there with great scenery and I want to do real mountains this time and more permanent setups. Ive never been able to do anything long term. 

ill be making arch bridges. I like that viaduct look. Stick bridges with plywood ripped on the table saw makes nice strips and cheap. 

Multi levels and elevated structures and tracks and trolley lines and the Speeders chasing each other! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Bigtitan56PA

my youtube channel has alot of videos and stuff Ive been doing. I have to update it with all my new purchases because now I have 2 proto2 engines and a Proto 2 PCC. 
Chris


----------

